
China Sentences Canadian, Robert Lloyd Schellenberg, to Death - LopRabbit
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/14/world/asia/china-canada-schellenberg-retrial.html
======
gpm
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18902727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18902727)
(which has comments)

